# My new Addition



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

here are afew pics of my pick up which i got last week.
Its a female black kingsnake and she is around 4ft in length.

Paul


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

excellent pics but have never understood what people see in snakes.
why do you like them?


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

Im not really sure why i like them, it was more of a case of iv thought of having 1 as a pet for awhile now and i find them interesting 2 watch them eat how they move and i loved the black and cream colouration on this female here i am hoping 2 breed her at a later date, Plus a snake was really 1 of a few pets which i have never owned, but i will take good care of her.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

gREAT looking snake, and nice pics.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

And again thank you, ill be sure 2 post more pics


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome looking snake... I like the pictures as well


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

She is amazing looking. Congrats.

Trystan


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Very cool looking snake, nice pickup!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice snake and great pics.

If I could make one suggestion, -snakes really like having someplace to hide and they'll make use of a cave if you give it to them.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice snake dude--- cage looks nice too... she still biting?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Agreed with the hide suggestion. I'd definitely grab one for the cage.

Otherwise, looking good!

Kingsnakes are awesome feeders for the most part. The feeding response is so strong...


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

thanks guys yes im gunna pick up a cave for her on my next trip 2 the pet store,
and she has actually calmed down alot now no more biting...lol the first day i had her i put her in her tank and she lunged at my hand and it was a shock at fist but the bite wasnt that bad but she did draw blood, i think it is because the tank is an open top so when im cleaning or moving things i am coming in the tank frm the tank and she thinks its a threat or somthing.but she is alot more settled in now and im gunna go pick up a cave and iv also seen the male kingsnake in the shop also so i mite have 2 purchase him but heard he is alil more aggressive.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice snake and greta pics



alan said:


> excellent pics but have never understood what people see in snakes.
> why do you like them?


Maybe the same that you see in aquarium fish







with a difference...snakes can be handled









regards


----------

